

Jason, Fab CEO on the future for ECommerce and competiting against Amazon - sday
http://cdixon.org/2012/08/15/e-commerce-startups/#comment-620674698

======
DodgyEggplant
While building a David against Goliath image, interesting to note how fab.com
competes against less funded startups: [http://blog.garrytan.com/infanticide-
how-anti-competitive-la...](http://blog.garrytan.com/infanticide-how-anti-
competitive-lawsuits-by) (tl:dr - nasty patent law suits)

